# focus vs cube vs planet x - help needed pls!



## monkey magic (14 Feb 2008)

Can anyone help me with a big decision… I am a returning 40 something cyclist and want to buy a road bike, budget 1000 quid. I have been looking around and have narrowed the possibilities down to 3 bikes – the focus cayo, the cube streamer and planet x pro carbon - I hear that you can try the focus out for 7 days and return if not happy thru wiggle. I can get test rides on the other 2 it seems. Does anyone have any advice regarding these bikes? should i buy from a lbs as opposed to a web bizness? All knowledge appreciated as my road bike knowledge is small but hoping to change that with a purchase of a great bike...


----------



## domtyler (14 Feb 2008)

I have a 2006 Focus Cayo and really love it. As far as bang for buck goes, the internet brands cannot be beaten, all carbon frame and Ultegra groupie for £800 for a 2007 Cayo? I paid a grand for mine for gods sake!

The downside is seeing everyone else out on the same bike of course.


----------



## monkey magic (14 Feb 2008)

many thanks for that info, not too bothered by everyone else with same bike! can always look the other way and fall off at same time. did you consider other bikes at the time? also, how is the riding position? is it stretched out or more of a relaxed position... i know that i am going to need to try before i buy...cheers


----------



## sheddy (14 Feb 2008)

Support your LBS. 
OT but if you've not ridden for some years you might consider spending a lot less (or even secondhand) and riding for a while before committing to spending serious money


----------



## John the Monkey (15 Feb 2008)

Planet X always seem to have unbelievable spec for the price - worth a look if you can get a test ride.


----------



## monkey magic (15 Feb 2008)

ok may test the planet x - i am in london so will try to find shop to try. also a friend has a friend who has a focus so that might help too. any further comments appreciated. thanks.


----------



## John the Monkey (15 Feb 2008)

sheddy said:


> Support your LBS.



Meant to add my approval of this advice too - I got my SCR2.0 from a great shop - internet was no cheaper, and the shop did a perfect setup of the bike and gave me a decent discount for being in the CTC.

(Plus they're around to have a look at any niggles that might be encountered  )


----------



## Keith Oates (15 Feb 2008)

I'm also a believer in supporting the LBS, generally they support you back when you've got problems to sort out with the bike!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tynan (15 Feb 2008)

condor cycles?

cracking range hand built to fit, with a fit thrown in free


----------



## domtyler (15 Feb 2008)

You don't need to feel obliged to pay more just to get it locally if you don't want to and can get it much cheaper elsewhere. They are all just businesses, set up to make a profit for the owners, spend your money as you see fit.


----------



## domtyler (15 Feb 2008)

monkey magic said:


> many thanks for that info, not too bothered by everyone else with same bike! can always look the other way and fall off at same time. did you consider other bikes at the time? also, how is the riding position? is it stretched out or more of a relaxed position... i know that i am going to need to try before i buy...cheers



The Focus is a race bike and has a low profile. Riding position is suited for road racing and sportives.


----------



## Monkey Boy (15 Feb 2008)

Cayo rules!

Day off today and got the Cayo out for her first ride this year. I'm hoping the winter bike has served it's purpose....with the exception off next weekend where I have signed up to do a bike mech course at Edinburger Bikes. What a joy it was on the Cayo. Light, nimble, great for the hilly bits (compact chainset), just ace. I also considered the Planet X.....but £1k for full carbon and Ultegra could not be passed up. You can get last years bike for £800 on Wiggle....wot are you waiting for? Just do it.


----------



## monkey magic (15 Feb 2008)

thanks to all for input and advice so far - yes my cycling mate i met tonight also told me to stop delaying and just get on that bike. i saw a guy on a focus tonight and i think that is an omen! the debate about lbs and bigger bizness is one which is def a consideration in this age. i am sure marx would have a word or a few thousand about that....


----------



## GrahamG (16 Feb 2008)

I'm going to jump on your point about frame geometry/riding position - all of these £1k 'bargains' appear to gear more towards racers. As much as I like to go quick, I'd probably be better off with a more relaxed geometry. Does anyone know of any similar such bargains but on a less 'racy' frame?


----------



## Scoosh (16 Feb 2008)

> I'm going to jump on your point about frame geometry/riding position - all of these £1k 'bargains' appear to gear more towards racers. As much as I like to go quick, I'd probably be better off with a more relaxed geometry. Does anyone know of any similar such bargains but on a less 'racy' frame?



I'm at the 'more relaxed geometry' stage too. 
The *Felt Z* series appeals, (the Z35, with 105, had a great review in C+ but it's £1300) http://www.feltbikes.co.uk/road-z-spec.php?id=20 as does the *Bianchi 928* C2C 105, for 1p less !

Reviews of both:
http://www.bikeradar.com/road/gear/category/bikes/road/product/z35-08-27748
and
http://www.bikeradar.com/road/gear/category/bikes/road/product/928-c2c-105-08-28019

Once I get the building work completed ["end of the month"], I plan to have test rides on these and the Planet X, to see how they all go. I might start with a Giant SCR something, to get a 'baseline' feel.
If I can squeeze the extra £300, the Felt/Bianchi might just win - and the Bianchi is GORGEOUS 

Can anyone provide any experience/wisdom please ?
I have an 82 mile Drumlanrig Tear Fund Challenge in May, as well as the Etape Caledonia 2 weeks later


----------



## stevenb (16 Feb 2008)

trek also do a nice range of sloping top tube bikes. They have 2007 models at discounted prices around.
The Focus bikes offer amazing value indeed.
I went straight to my Felt F75 after not riding properly for years....it's a racing geometry and I like it. I can comfortably do 50+ miles.....
The sloping top tubes will most certainly add to the comfort though.
Even Specialized have discounted 2007 Roubaix models about and they are quality machines!!!


----------



## monkey magic (16 Feb 2008)

yes i did look at the bianchi too, looks great and the position is as important as the all important price.... not sure that i want to race all day everyday either. mmm, i better get do some test rides then!


----------



## walker (16 Feb 2008)

I would give two thumbs up for the PX, I've had mine for 6 months, its been racing this year and I'm seeing more and more this year. I would defo go for the px


----------



## Scoosh (16 Feb 2008)

> I would give two thumbs up for the PX, I've had mine for 6 months, *its been racing this year* and I'm seeing more and more this year. I would defo go for the px



Does that mean that the Planet X is aimed more at racing, ie its frame geometry gives a more 'aero' position than, say the Felt Z/Bianchi C2C series ? Is it comfortable to ride for 6 hrs ... or more  ?


----------



## Scoosh (16 Feb 2008)

monkey magic:
There's always the Giant SCR Composite ... for £1,000
http://wiggle.co.uk/ProductDetail.aspx?Cat=cycle&ProdID=5360031620&N=Giant SCR Composite 3

There's too much choice !  (only kidding)

Let us know how you get on, what you choose etc - 'cos I need all the advice I can get !


----------



## Dave5N (16 Feb 2008)

Condor are v. expensive.

Ribble probably are in the top few for value. Trouble is your bike would have Ribble writen on it.


----------



## got-to-get-fit (17 Feb 2008)

Dont bother with any of them. 

Look in the Classifieds of this site and have a gander at Stevenb's Felt.

He bought it summer 2007 and its in pretty much showroom condition. It's RRP was somewhere over a grand and he is selling it for £500 its an absolute scorcher of a bike for the money. 

If the frame size is right i would jump in and save yourself £500 on the others.


----------



## walker (18 Feb 2008)

scoosh said:


> Does that mean that the Planet X is aimed more at racing, ie its frame geometry gives a more 'aero' position than, say the Felt Z/Bianchi C2C series ? Is it comfortable to ride for 6 hrs ... or more  ?




I would say its aimed at the racing market yes. I wouldn't say it's that areo tho, I can get lower on my Other bike which isn't so race orentated. 

The longest I've spent in the saddle on this baby is only 4 hours, up to which it was comfortable and that was after a race day so the stress on my lower back would of been a little bit more imense than I am used to. 

the bike itself is extremly light and I know it is lighter than the Focus as I've held them together.


----------



## walker (18 Feb 2008)

Dave5N said:


> Ribble probably are in the top few for value. Trouble is your bike would have Ribble writen on it.




but made by Deda, and anyone who know's anything about bikes in passing would know that.


----------



## Tynan (23 Feb 2008)

Dave5N said:


> Condor are v. expensive.
> 
> Ribble probably are in the top few for value. Trouble is your bike would have Ribble writen on it.



are they? the fratello, for example, gets rave reviews and they can't make them fast enough, 5 week wait, and the price including a fit too, that was worth a lot to me for peace of mind, granted the more experienced riders can likely sort that themselves


----------



## Horace Goes Skiing (26 Feb 2008)

I've had the Planet X for around a year now and I still love it. I've used it on 6hr+ sportives and it remained comfortable, probably because the good chaps at Planet X took my measurements and specced the bike accordingly. 

I thought about the Focus Cayo too but I was swayed by the great reviews that PX get for customer service. I wasn't disappointed.


----------

